# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  تحقيق ودراسة مخطوطة إرشاد الفارض إلى كشف الغوامض من علم الفرائض للعلامة: محمد بن سبط

## dyadak

الملخص
إن من حق علمائنا الأجلاء وسلفنا الأبرار الذين نذروا أنفسهم وأوقاتهم لخدمة دين الله عز وجل، ينفون عنه غلو الغالين وانتحال المبطلين، من حقهم علينا أن نبرز جهدهم، ونحفظ علمهم من أن تغيبه السنون، وتطويه الأزمان، فكان تحقيق المخطوطات ودراستها وسيلة من الوسائل لتحقيق هذه الغاية، وقد وفقني الله عز وجل، لأن أشارك ولو بجهد قليل في ذلك لكنه مشرِّف، فكانت رسالتي هذه في تحقيق جزء من مخطوطة "إرشاد الفارض إلى كشف الغوامض من علم الفرائض" للعلامة محمد سبط المارديني رحمه الله والمتوفى سنة 912هـ.
وهي مخطوطة تحدثت عن علم مهم من علوم الشريعة، وهو علم المواريث، وقد كان الجزء الذي حققته محتوياً على عدة مواضيع في هذا العلم، حيث ابتدأت العمل من باب المناسخات، والذي يهتم بتصحيح مسائل الميراث بالنظر إلى أكثر من ميت، ثم باب الميراث بالتقدير والاحتياط الذي يشمل مسائل الحمل والمفقود والخنثى، ومن ثم عن كيفية الرد، ومن يرد عليه ومن لايرد عليه، وأخيراً في كيفية تورث ذوي الأرحام، وقد راعيت في جميع ما ذُكر إيراد آراء الفقهاء والمذاهب وأدلتهم والترجيح بينها إن أمكن. وقد قدمت لكل ذلك بتعريف بالمؤلف استوفيت فيه جوانب كثيرة، كما وقمت بالتعريف بالمخطوطة تعريفا يثبت نسبتها لمؤلفها.
وبعد فهذا جهد المقل، فإن أصبت فمن الله، وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان.
وأخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

 النص الكامل

http://www.najah.edu/modules/graduat...=2&id=377&l=ar

----------


## مياسين

يعطيك العافية

----------

